# Mk1 vs Mk2 vs Mk3



## datamonkey

Ok so we've had a while now to digest all that the Mk3 TT is going to offer and what we can expect the production model will actually look like on the roads later in the year.

Unsurprisingly, the Mk3 TT seems to have caused quite a debate with some people being disappointed in the new design while others think it's a big improvement over the Mk2 and/or Mk1.

So what I want to know is - which is your favourite TT?

Please vote on this strictly with the exterior design in mind. Don't consider the interior or how you might think it will perform etc. I wanna know which one you think looks the best.

Also let us know why...

[I've enabled vote change incase for some reason you want to change your mind - for example if you're a woman :lol:]


----------



## TortToise

Mk3>Mk2>Mk1

Mk3 just looks more purposeful and aggressive. Much more so in the flesh than it does in pictures.

I think that each generation has evolved nicely from the previous one and you can definitely see family lineage in the cars.


----------



## Pingo

Mk3 first, Mk1 second, MK2 is a loser here


----------



## RockKramer

I've had the mk1, got the '2. The Mk3, just seen some pics, youtube and read Audi's claims, which are only going to be that it's moved the TT game forward. Without eyes, hands on and seat time in the beast I'll revisit this in 4 or 5 months time.
So not even a 'can't decide' from me I'm afraid.


----------



## minsTTerman

As this vote is on looks alone then I've gone for the Mk1 - purely because of how different it was at the time - the radio cover, the fuel cap, the air vents, the "dimple" theme through the whole car etc etc all gave it something that made it look different, made it look like something special, something different to the norm and certainly not just another attempt at the usual corporate identity.

The Mk3 is none of these looks wise. It's just another Audi. And by the time we've had the next facelifts of the A3, A4 and A5 they'll probably look identical too.

I'll still probably get one as I've said on another thread, for the price there's not a lot else that ticks the same boxes.


----------



## bainsyboy

I prefered the interior of the mk1, I miss the stereo cover, the gear stick on the mk1 BUT prefer the drive of the mk2 which made me eventually go out and purchase an rs mk2.....saying that I prefered the grip of my mk1 and the ride but that was probably due to the fact that I purchased anti roll bars from a member of this site (must look to see if they will fit the mk2) 
Still miss my mk1 BUT don't regret getting the mk2.
As for the mk3, saw the pictures whilst at work and we all thought it looked like the mk2 rs, the thing that I'm not keen on is the digital dash BUT may get to like it if I see it in the flesh...although reckon it will go wrong lol


----------



## tortoise99

Mk I all day (even though my current runner is a mk 2)....

Even now i still hanker after an Avus silver 225 with red leather seats. I remember the first time I saw one, it was like I'd suddenly seen the light - nothing else like it, even now.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Mark 1 purely on the basis of what an absolute revelation it was at the time. Had both the Mark 1 and Mark 2 and aspire to the Mark 3, as long as they produce it in a decent colour!! :wink:


----------



## datamonkey

Interesting results, thanks. So far the love is spread pretty evenly over all three models.

I appreciate how original and refreshing the Mk1 design was when it first released but personally for me the pick of the bunch is the Mk2.

The Mk3 is my least favourite and like someone said above it looks too much like most other Audi's and I'm not a fan of the angular design cues or the "lip" on the boot. Having said that I didn't really like the Mk2 when it first came out and that grew on me, so maybe the Mk3 will too!


----------



## ZephyR2

datamonkey said:


> Interesting results, thanks. So far the love is spread pretty evenly over all three models.
> 
> I appreciate how original and refreshing the Mk1 design was when it first released but personally for me the pick of the bunch is the Mk2.
> 
> The Mk3 is my least favourite and like someone said above it looks too much like most other Audi's and I'm not a fan of the angular design cues or the "lip" on the boot. Having said that I didn't really like the Mk2 when it first came out and that grew on me, so maybe the Mk3 will too!


Yes I think that may be the case, it often is when a new model comes out. Although even after 10 years the Ford Sierra jelly mould never grew on me :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Still too early to decide on the MK3, but I think it's going in the right direction at least.

It really does surprise me how Mk2 owners rate their own cars. Yes, of course it's natural for people to prefer what they've got, but it needs to be looked at a little more objectively to make a decent comparison. Yes, the MK2 is a mechanically superior car to the MK1 - but of course it is! It's got an extra 10 years of motor engineering development behind it. It would be a bloody disgrace if it wasn't more advanced. But that doesn't make it a better car. A 2014 Ford Focus is far superior in terms of mechanical technology than a 1965 Jaguar E Type, but are we seriously going to suggest the Focus is the better car?

For me it is a simple matter of looking for what is exceptional about the car. So it may be that the MK1 had its mechanical shortcomings, but then there was nothing particularly poor about it. But what it did have that set it out and apart from everything else in the field was absolutely exceptional design. It was undeniably outstanding! But what is there that is exceptional about the MK2? What does it have that no other car can give you? Well, as far as I can see absolutely nothing. Design-wise it looks like every other car in the Audi range, so nothing outstanding there. Mechanically? Well, the DSG box is a leader, but of course you can get that in a Mk1 so it's no USP. Mechatronic suspension? Well, it's good but not enough to set the car apart. Anything else? Well, not really. Not even the TTRS is particularly special compared with its competition.

So for me what it comes down to is that the MK2 is an accomplished and competent bit of motor engineering but there's nothing in it to get excited about. Whereas, flawed as it may have been, the MK1 really was an exciting car - and _still_ its quality of design stands out. The MK1 is a classic while the MK2 is destined for mediocrity - and that is what makes the MK1 the better car.


----------



## Shug750S

Can see the votes for mk1 or 2, but as no one's driven the mk3 yet how can it be better?

Add mk4 or 5 to the list as they may be good as well


----------



## Cloud

Shug750S said:


> Can see the votes for mk1 or 2, but as no one's driven the mk3 yet how can it be better?
> 
> Add mk4 or 5 to the list as they may be good as well


It's a vote on exterior looks only, so therefore the Mk1 obviously wins!! 8)


----------



## Shug750S

DOH

Didn't read original post correctly, now realise it's only...

Still mk2 for me as I bought one didn't fancy the mk1


----------



## Martin L

Can't decide between the mk2 and mk3 at the moment.
I really need to see a mk 3 in the flesh properly first.
Followed a beatifully clean white s-line this morning and thought wow, still a great looking car.

Mk1 is just too over stylised IMO.


----------



## CraigW

The Mk1 was all style and no substance. Sure it looked totally different to anything else on the road at the time but it's not aged well. In my eyes the MK2 is far better looking car


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers

They are all good looking cars to me but the Mk1 just pip's it, not a huge fan of the big mouth look of modern Audi's, Autounion grills belong on Autounion's and i've not seen a Mk3 in the flesh so I cant comment on that yet


----------



## neilc

Style = Mk1 , 2 then 3

Ability = Likely to be MK3 , 2 then 1.


----------



## drjam

neilc said:


> Style = Mk1 , 2 then 3
> 
> Ability = Likely to be MK3 , 2 then 1.


Exactly this.


----------



## datamonkey

neilc said:


> Style = Mk1 , 2 then 3
> 
> Ability = Likely to be MK3 , 2 then 1.


Yeah. But what did you vote for?!


----------



## neilc

datamonkey said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Style = Mk1 , 2 then 3
> 
> Ability = Likely to be MK3 , 2 then 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. But what did you vote for?!
Click to expand...

MK1


----------



## j4jure

The 2 for me. Yes, i own it but it doesn't get a vote from me beacuse of that but beacuse it's such a blissful, timeless combination of elegance and sportiness. Even today, it looks contemporary anywhere you put it. All due respect to the mk1 and I expect to get flamed for saying this, but I believe the 2 really cemented the TT as the "design icon" audi likes to call it. It brought the car up to a better size, introduced an interior that sent waves through the entire industry and connected the Art-deco exterior to the future. The 3 does very little for me in terms of emotional appeal and I fail to see anthing else in it design-wise than a poorly facelifted mk2. The curves that are IMO the essence or identity of the TT design are completely gone, all is left is a nice albeit generic modern audi trying to look as angry as possible.


----------



## datamonkey

j4jure said:


> The 2 for me. Yes, i own it but it doesn't get a vote from me beacuse of that but beacuse it's such a blissful, timeless combination of elegance and sportiness. Even today, it looks contemporary anywhere you put it. All due respect to the mk1 and I expect to get flamed for saying this, but I believe the 2 really cemented the TT as the "design icon" audi likes to call it. It brought the car up to a better size, introduced an interior that sent waves through the entire industry and connected the Art-deco exterior to the future. The 3 does very little for me in terms of emotional appeal and I fail to see anthing else in it design-wise than a poorly facelifted mk2. The curves that are IMO the essence or identity of the TT design are completely gone, all is left is a nice albeit generic modern audi trying to look as angry as possible.


I agree with almost everything you said.

It'll be interesting to see if the current 11% Mk3 vote increases over time as we get used to its looks and (maybe) starts to grow on us... :?:


----------



## ZephyR2

datamonkey said:


> It'll be interesting to see if the current 11% Mk3 vote increases over time as we get used to its looks and (maybe) starts to grow on us... :?:


I'm sure it will in time. Be interesting to see what you get if you run this survey again in 2 years time.


----------



## 90TJM

The Mk 1 to me looked like a real sportscar in 1998..When the Mk2 appeared it looked more A3 coupe.But with time I think the Mk2 looks the best.The Mk3 should have been a bit more different.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I like good old fashioned, sports car analog gauges and navi's with voice command linked to my iPhone. As for the body change, eh...I'm not that wowed by a front end that looks like it came off a Mazda 3.

Honda hardly changed the S2000 in the nine years of production and it's still (IMHO) one of the best looking sports cars out there. In all honesty, if Honda still made the S2000, I never would have bought a TT. And I suspect if they had offered it with an automatic transmission, they'd still be selling them.

Frankly, I think Audi is following the crowd, and not leading the design pack especially with that BMW-Z4-like interior. The digital dash concept, while cool on the showroom, is just another distraction. And don't get me started with how anyone is supposed to shift in traffic while at the same time mucking about trying to spin the magic knob, hoping to pick the letter "R" and not getting "X,Y or Z" instead all the while not ramming the guy in front who just decided to stop for a pedestrian at the crosswalk.

For a car that costs as much as the TT, I would have been much happier to learn Audi figured out how to make door locks that don't fail, an RSN-E you can upgrade via the internet, seals that keep water out and reliable convertible tops. I would, however, have applauded Audi had they decided to follow Nissan's option policy and stopped nickel and diming their customers to death for things like heated seats, cruise control, electrically adjustable seats and folding mirrors.


----------



## Patrizio72

SwissJetPilot said:


> I like good old fashioned, sports car analog gauges and navi's with voice command linked to my iPhone. As for the body change, eh...I'm not that wowed by a front end that looks like it came off a Mazda 3.
> 
> Honda hardly changed the S2000 in the nine years of production and it's still (IMHO) one of the best looking sports cars out there. In all honesty, if Honda still made the S2000, I never would have bought a TT. And I suspect if they had offered it with an automatic transmission, they'd still be selling them.
> 
> Frankly, I think Audi is following the crowd, and not leading the design pack especially with that BMW-Z4-like interior. The digital dash concept, while cool on the showroom, is just another distraction. And don't get me started with how anyone is supposed to shift in traffic while at the same time mucking about trying to spin the magic knob, hoping to pick the letter "R" and not getting "X,Y or Z" instead all the while not ramming the guy in front who just decided to stop for a pedestrian at the crosswalk.
> 
> For a car that costs as much as the TT, I would have been much happier to learn Audi figured out how to make door locks that don't fail, an RSN-E you can upgrade via the internet, seals that don't let water. I would, however, have applauded Audi had they decided to follow Nissan's option policy and stopped nickel and diming their customers to death for things like heated seats, cruise control, electrically adjustable seats and folding mirrors.


Spot on


----------



## Jacek

I vote for Mk2. Yes, I got that one, but I bought it because I liked it most. Will you believe it: I thought the new Mk3 would be the best, would collect the best bits of both previous generations. So, trusting Audi, in November last year I paid deposit for TT Mk3. Was told I would collect it in late Aug, maybe Sept 2014. I was happy to wait. First in the cue!
Then me and my friend decided to have fun and go for just one day to Geneva for the unveiling of the TT and TTS. And we did go and sat in it. -Inside -no classy dials, just enlarged PSP, over-sized vents with little gimmicky controls in them, over-complicated access through myriads of menus.
Right, the thread is about the exterior. So, for me Mk2 is like a sexy curvy woman. Lovely! Mk3 on the other hand lost it. Wants to show it's power through aggressive angles of the body. But there is already many cars that do just that, while TT was special because under female curves was hiding big muscles. 
Well, on return from Geneva I told my dealer I no longer wanted Mk3 and he got me lovely TTS that looks like a bride in it's immaculate white "dress".
Yes, Mk2 anytime.


----------



## MoreGooderTT

Wasn't the MK2 off-putting to some when it was first revealed? And yet, it's a popular car too.

The more I look at the MK3 videos the more I like it. It just takes some getting used to. Granted, it's not curvaceous like a fine lady, but it still has distinctive style albeit more aggressive. If the car has the goods under the hood to be mean and aggressive, it's OK by me to look the part.


----------



## Patrizio72

Jacek said:


> I vote for Mk2. Yes, I got that one, but I bought it because I liked it most. Will you believe it: I thought the new Mk3 would be the best, would collect the best bits of both previous generations. So, trusting Audi, in November last year I paid deposit for TT Mk3. Was told I would collect it in late Aug, maybe Sept 2014. I was happy to wait. First in the cue!
> Then me and my friend decided to have fun and go for just one day to Geneva for the unveiling of the TT and TTS. And we did go and sat in it. -Inside -no classy dials, just enlarged PSP, over-sized vents with little gimmicky controls in them, over-complicated access through myriads of menus.
> Right, the thread is about the exterior. So, for me Mk2 is like a sexy curvy woman. Lovely! Mk3 on the other hand lost it. Wants to show it's power through aggressive angles of the body. But there is already many cars that do just that, while TT was special because under female curves was hiding big muscles.
> Well, on return from Geneva I told my dealer I no longer wanted Mk3 and he got me lovely TTS that looks like a bride in it's immaculate white "dress".
> Yes, Mk2 anytime.


Haha love the way you have put this and I personally feel the same with the whole shape thing, the mk3 to me looks wrong as it now has conflicting styles, curves in places and sharp angles where they have updated it


----------



## ZephyR2

Patrizio72 said:


> Haha love the way you have put this and I personally feel the same with the whole shape thing, the mk3 to me looks wrong as it now has conflicting styles, curves in places and sharp angles where they have updated it


Ahh! Yes that's what it is, you've put your finger on it. Its like the Mk3 has been assembled by a load of bits designed by different people with their own agenda. There is no cohesiveness throughout the body. It looks, its attitude, the statement its trying to make all vary depending what angle you take it from.


----------



## tt3600

Can't be long now until the audi site is updated. Look forward to a test drive.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

There is only one TT the rest are just Audis :wink:


----------



## ttpos

wait till you see the mk4


----------



## ttpos

When I worked for Volvo Trucks they where all ways ahead by Ten tears in the making before the truck hit the roads if you look at the cars/ trucks that are here now what are they doing know back at the factory ? think on [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72

We can only go by what's available to buy, I'm thinking for my next car adventure I'm going to go the complete opposite way and go for something older with genuine character in how it looks and drives, still with decent power of course  and no it won't be a MKI lol


----------



## diskreet

I must be one of the very few who love the Mk3 from what I've seen. I will admit, at first I hated it. But that's because I was expecting a revolutionary design. That was foolish.

The Mk1 was a design icon, the Mk2 strayed a bit too far, so they returned back to a modern take on the Mk1 that people still love today. The potential R4 or Quattro coupe they hint at building (and never will) is the appropriate car for a revolutionary design, not here.

In my years with my Mk2 I never really liked the front. Everything else was great, but I couldn't get over the front being so... weak.

As for the interior of the Mk3, I adored from the first showing at CES. I love the idea of getting rid of all of the garbage that clutters modern cars. The temperature controls inside the vents is pure genius. Screw the passengers, they're lucky they are getting a ride.


----------



## Patrizio72

diskreet said:


> I must be one of the very few who love the Mk3 from what I've seen. I will admit, at first I hated it. But that's because I was expecting a revolutionary design. That was foolish.
> 
> The Mk1 was a design icon, the Mk2 strayed a bit too far, so they returned back to a modern take on the Mk1 that people still love today. The potential R4 or Quattro coupe they hint at building (and never will) is the appropriate car for a revolutionary design, not here.
> 
> In my years with my Mk2 I never really liked the front. Everything else was great, but I couldn't get over the front being so... weak.
> 
> As for the interior of the Mk3, I adored from the first showing at CES. I love the idea of getting rid of all of the garbage that clutters modern cars. The temperature controls inside the vents is pure genius. Screw the passengers, they're lucky they are getting a ride.


Oh come off it you cant say the front looks weak, most comments from people is about how great the MKII looks from the front. Its still iconic to the style and doesn't follow the sharp edges you see on all cars being released now. To me its a great piece of design.


----------



## diskreet

I always felt like the top line of the Mk2 headlights was an afterthought. Like they styled the lower and outer edges nicely, then said "screw it, just connect the two corners." That, or the hood is covering up the rest of the headlight housing.
The bottom and outer edges of the headlight integrates nicely into the other shapes of the body, but that top/inner line, IMO, is awful.

My opinion is as meaningless as yours, but I have given it plenty of thought. I'm not just being an ass for the sake of annoying people; I just don't like that design. That said, if you like it, that's great. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Tom_TTSline

Need to see the mk3 in person to decide imo


----------



## Patrizio72

this looks a bit familiar...


----------



## alexp

Need to see the mk3 in the flesh really I'm on the fence right now but the mk3 is starting to grow on me! Especially that interior!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Patrizio72 said:


> diskreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be one of the very few who love the Mk3 from what I've seen. I will admit, at first I hated it. But that's because I was expecting a revolutionary design. That was foolish.
> 
> The Mk1 was a design icon, the Mk2 strayed a bit too far, so they returned back to a modern take on the Mk1 that people still love today. The potential R4 or Quattro coupe they hint at building (and never will) is the appropriate car for a revolutionary design, not here.
> 
> In my years with my Mk2 I never really liked the front. Everything else was great, but I couldn't get over the front being so... weak.
> 
> As for the interior of the Mk3, I adored from the first showing at CES. I love the idea of getting rid of all of the garbage that clutters modern cars. The temperature controls inside the vents is pure genius. Screw the passengers, they're lucky they are getting a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come off it you cant say the front looks weak, most comments from people is about how great the MKII looks from the front. Its still iconic to the style and doesn't follow the sharp edges you see on all cars being released now. To me its a great piece of design.
Click to expand...

Buuuuut the mk3 front grill looks like its been taken off a fiesta......just saying 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

YELLOW_TT said:


> There is only one TT the rest are just Audis :wink:


well said that man!

J
xx


----------



## Patrizio72

Now you mention the Fiesta I see what you mean! arghhhh!


----------



## cheechy

Ah yes but it doesn't say

*QUATTRO*

on the front a fiesta

:lol:

Not sure I like that but I'm starting to suspect that's exactly what Audi may do based on newer performance motors in Audi line up. Please just leave the TTS alone :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

Patrizio72 said:


> Now you mention the Fiesta I see what you mean! arghhhh!


See!!!! I dont make this sh*t up! It was literally the first thing I spotted 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

cheechy said:


> Ah yes but it doesn't say
> 
> *QUATTRO*
> 
> on the front a fiesta
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Not sure I like that but I'm starting to suspect that's exactly what Audi may do based on newer performance motors in Audi line up. Please just leave the TTS alone :roll:


I'll get one of my friends to stick a *QUATTRO* badge on her front grill....park it next to the first mk3 we ever see and take a pic  lol ooooo look matchings! lol

J
xx


----------

